# إكليل الزواج يعتبر بداية لأكاليل سماوية _نيافه الأنبا بولا



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

من خلال برنامج "بيت على الصخر" ناقش الأنبا بولا موضوع طقس سر الزيجة، وأكد على أن الحياة تبدأ بالعمل الإلهي في سر الزواج ولذلك يجب أن يكون هناك تجاوب بين الطرفين حتى يتم العمل الالهي.



وأوضح "الأنبا بولا" إلى أن عبارة سر الزواج أطلق عليها سرًا لأنه عمل خفي غير منظور لله، ولكن من خلال الأب الكاهن تظهر يد الله لتتمم هذا العمل المقدس؛ أي انه عمل إلهي غير منظور.





وبالنسبة لكلمة (إكليل) أشار "الأنبا بولا" أنه يفضلها عن كلمة (فرح) لأن الكنيسة هى التي أطلقت إسم إكليل، كما أكد على أن سر الزواج هو السر الوحيد الذي تستخدم فيه الأكاليل وقد ينظر إلى إستخدام الأكاليل من زاويتين :
الزاوية الأولى : يعتبر الإكليل مكافئة للعروسين عن ماضيهم، حيث أنهم حافظوا على أنفسهم وإرتبطوا بالشكل الذي يتوافق مع تعاليم الله والكتاب المقدس.
أما بالنسبة للزاوية الأخرى فتعتبر رمز عما هو قادم، فالأكاليل الموجودة والمنظورة تشير إلى الأكاليل السماوية القادمة الغير منظورة، وأشار الأنبا بولا إلى أن الزواج هو حياة مثابرة وبذل للذات، ولكن يجب التفكير في النتائج الإيجابية لكي نصل إلى الأكاليل السماوية القادمة مؤكدًا على أن الزواج يعتبر البداية للأكاليل السماوية.


كما صرح الأنبا بولا على ضرورة أن يستعد الإنسان لبدء حياة جديدة طاهرة، ستقوده بعد ذلك إلى الأكاليل السماوية بأن يطهر ذاته ويترك الماضي بكل خطاياه وذلك من خلال سر الإعتراف، وأن يثبت في المسيح وذلك من خلال سر التناول، حيث يجهز الإنسان نفسه روحيًا لأن إتمام العمل الإلهي لا بد من التجاوب معه، وأكد أن بداية التجاوب مع العمل الالهي لا بد وأن تبدأ في فترة الخطوبة وأن لا يرتبطوا بعيدًا عن يد الله.


وأوضح الأنبا بولا تفاصيل بعد الطقوس التي تتم في الزواج، فمثلاً
بالنسبة (للزيت الذي يدهن به العريس والعروسة) فأشار إلى أن الزيت مادة سر تحمل بركات إلهية وبرشم العريس والعروسة بالزيت فتنتقل إليهم هذه البركات، والزيت أيضًا يعتبر تحصين لهم عما قد يحدث لهم في المستقبل، ولكن ذلك فقط للشخص الذي يقدر هذا.


أما بالنسبة للفافة فيضعها الأب الكاهن على يد العريس والعروسة في وقت تسليم العروسة للعريس، ويجب أن تكون لونها أبيض إشارة إلى النقاوة التي تجمع بين العروسين، ويكون عليها أيضًا صليب باللون الأحمر إشارة لفداء المسيح على الصليب. وأخيرًا أكد على أن اللفافة تمثل يد الله التي تجمع بين الإثنين.
كما أوضح أنه على العريس أن يحسن معاملة الزوجة ويحافظ عليها لأنه إستلمها من يد الله وسيسأل عليها من قبل الله بعد ذلك، كما أيضًا على العروس أن تشعر بأنها تتعامل مع الله من خلال زوجها فتكرمه وتحترمه وتتعامل معه بمخافة وليس بخوف.


وعلى الجانب الآخر وضح الأنبا بولا إلى أنه لا يعترض على حفلة ما بعد الزواج، ولكن يجب أن تكون إمتداد لما كان في الكنيسة، ولا يكون متعارضًا معها.
وأخيرًا أعرب عن أمنيته بأنه بدلاً من أن ياتي (مطربًا) ما في الحفلة يأتي بدلاً منه كورال من الكنيسة ويقدموا بعض الترانيم المتعلقة بالزواج​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم فعلا 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم فعلا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ...


شكرا



للمرور رائع جدا

وذوووووق
السيد المسيح  معاكم​


----------



## tenaaaa (8 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا​


شكرا

مرور رااائع 

 جدا جدا

الرب معاكم​


----------



## حنان شوقى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع لانة فعلن هام ياريت كل شخص قادم على الزواج يقراء هذا المقال ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ستيفان (9 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا" 
شكرا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع هااااااام جدا يا النهيسى
ميررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

حنان شوقى قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع لانة فعلن هام ياريت كل شخص قادم على الزواج يقراء هذا المقال ربنا يعوضك​


شكرا اختنا حنان

مرور رااائع

جدا جدا

الرب معاكم​


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ستيفان قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا"
> شكرا​


*شكرا اخى استيفان

مرور رااائع

جدا جدا

الرب معاكم*


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع هااااااام جدا يا النهيسى
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرا 

مرور رااائع اخى الحبيب 

جدا جدا

الرب معاكم​


----------



## toty sefo (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

toty sefo قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك*​


*
شكرا

مرور رااائع 

جدا جدا

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

روزاية قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


*
شكرا

مرور رااائع 

جدا جدا

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا النهيسى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا

مرور رااائع اخى الحبيب

جدا جدا

الرب معاكم
​


----------

